# Topics > Smart home > Thermostats >  GLAS, Cortana-powered smart thermostat, Johnson Controls International Plc, Cork, Ireland

## Airicist

Developer - Johnson Controls International Plc

Contributor - Microsoft Corporation

Cortana, intelligent personal assistant

Home page - glas.johnsoncontrols.com

facebook.com/GLASbyJohnsonControls

twitter.com/glasbyjci

instagram.com/glasbyjohnsoncontrols

----------


## Airicist

Reinventing the thermostat

Published on Jul 19, 2017




> Heating and cooling account for roughly 48% of the energy use in a typical U.S. home, making it the largest energy expense for most families. In the commercial building sector, the cost is approximately 40%. Johnson Controls, one of the leading providers of HVAC, Fire and Security systems in the world, is changing how spaces are viewed and controlled. As the inventors of the first thermostat, Johnson Controls has innovated once again with GLAS. Utilizing Windows 10 IoT Core, Cortana voice services, and Azure Cloud, GLAS is a simple to use, elegant thermostat that brings leading energy savings and air quality monitoring to everyday spaces. Johnson Controls and Microsoft, reinventing the thermostat and our lives.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft unveils a beautiful Cortana-powered thermostat"

by Tom Warren
July 19, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Cortana-powered thermostat hands-on

Published on Jan 9, 2018




> Senior Editor Tom Warren gets an early look at Johnson Controls’ GLAS Cortana thermostat

----------


## Airicist

GLAS smart thermostat review: Windows 10 smart-home device with Cortana and Alexa

Published on Sep 12, 2018




> GLAS, powered by Windows 10 IoT Core, is more than just a smart thermostat. It has Cortana and Alexa built-in.

----------

